# I took a Havanese to the groomers....



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*.....and came home with a poodle!!!!! Jammies was in need of a haircut and had some matts, so we went with a short hair cut! She may look like a poodle, but her mamma loves her anyhow! Besides, her hair will grow back!*


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwww she's still cute as a little button!
Think how easy it will be to brush!

What a happy little girl Jammies is! I just love her!

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*With a havanese you get many dogs in one...*

A havanese, then a poodle, then a havanese again in a few weeks.

First you have a brown dog, then a tan dog, then a white dog...then sometimes tan again or striped!

Aren't these dogs amazing...so much to love, and they always have special eyes for you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a doll! Everyone thinks Scooter is a poodle because we keep him short. He's so soft, feels like chenille.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just think of the time you save grooming and vacuuming.... sometimes I think I should do it!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

LOL! I took my Hav in and got back a Shih Tzu. I found out after that the groomer owns Shih Tzu so I guess I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohh, she's probably all soft and stuff.
Hope she's enjoying her new cut, I am sure she was not comfortable with mats.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Jammies is still cute even if she is a "poodle" at this time. Let me tell you seeing that cute cut I would love to have that on my two girls-I spent an hour the other night brushing and combing Frannie then another hour doing the same to Paige-and it just happened that it was midnight when I started. Frannie tried to "eat" her brother-Rommy man so I told her since she had everyone up I would just groom her-then figured that since I was awake I might as well do the same for Paige-Rommy hid so he did not get groomed.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, so cute. I'm sure she'll enjoy being in a short cut with Summer coming (if it ever gets here).


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jammies looks cute, and she'll be nice and cool for the summer. The grooming will be so nice for you, too.
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think she looks adorable.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Jammies looks really cute!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It looks good on her! And she looks very happy :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jammies looks like she'll thoroughly enjoy the 'lighter' look. I know it will be a lot easier for you! She's cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww.......You got a poodle and I got a little Cocker Spaniel! In a few months we will have little Havs!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't you love them after a good grooming, regardless of how short the hair is? It's so great to get the mats out!

I realize that Lola gets a lot more lovin' after she has been groomed and clipped. She is just so soft and smells great. Between her best friend next door and me, we can't keep our hands off her for two weeks after grooming. No wonder she has separation anxiety!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes is pretty curly so we get poo mix all the time I become so insulted when asked that. His first groomer made him look like a lowchen when I asked her to keep his face full. She shaved his whole body down but left his head and neck long. I cried.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

My niece Jammies is gorgeous and big brother Murphy thinks so too!!!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Look at that smile on Jammie's face. I think she likes the lighter feel. I'm thinking about a cut for summer...to keep my grass, leaves, and twigs outside!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Dale...reallly?!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

OMG! I am laughing so hard because I took my two to the groomers today and they went in Havs and came out Chinese Cresteds!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Look at that smile on Jammie's face. I think she likes the lighter feel. I'm thinking about a cut for summer...to keep my grass, leaves, and twigs outside!


I hope you have 911 on speed dial, you're gonna need it for Ronnie if Cicero's in a short cut!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I hope you have 911 on speed dial, you're gonna need it for Ronnie if Cicero's in a short cut!


Please...............Do not cut Cicero! His hair is sooooooooooooo beautiful! We will all cry!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Linda, I'm trying to hang in but it is a JOB.

Ann, I will have to do it when Ronnie goes to the creek for a yard cleaning day -- and somebody will have to call 911 for "me" when he catches me!! It might make the newpaper when he tells the judge "This divorce is because she cut Cicero's hair." :Cry: ound: 

I think he is hot and would feel better. I even got a fan to put outside on the deck to blow on him but he doesn't seem to care! I feel like I have a brush or a broom in my hand way to much.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Thank you Linda, I'm trying to hang in but it is a JOB.
> 
> Ann, I will have to do it when Ronnie goes to the creek for a yard cleaning day -- and somebody will have to call 911 for "me" when he catches me!! It might make the newpaper when he tells the judge "This divorce is because she cut Cicero's hair." :Cry: ound:
> 
> I think he is hot and would feel better. I even got a fan to put outside on the deck to blow on him but he doesn't seem to care! I feel like I have a brush or a broom in my hand way to much.


If Cicero gets trimmed at all......You have to promise to keep the ponytail! Keep the skirt, so Cicero looks like he has long hair, keep the tail, keep the feathery on the legs, keep the face!

Is there anyone close to you that you trust that will just....................trim only? Only taking out the length along the back/sides, but keeping the skirt...do you know what I mean?

Dexter still looks long coated, I just wished I had kept the hair on top of his head, everything else is cute!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Thank you Linda, I'm trying to hang in but it is a JOB.
> 
> Ann, I will have to do it when Ronnie goes to the creek for a yard cleaning day -- and somebody will have to call 911 for "me" when he catches me!! It might make the newpaper when he tells the judge "This divorce is because she cut Cicero's hair." :Cry: ound:
> 
> I think he is hot and would feel better. I even got a fan to put outside on the deck to blow on him but he doesn't seem to care! I feel like I have a brush or a broom in my hand way to much.


No one is going to blame Ronnie, in fact we may have to testify for him. :ban: :sorry:

I really, really do understand the brushing and sweeping. My home stayed much cleaner once Smarty was clipped. Then Galen came along, she is short enough and her hair is just long enough to pick up everything.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy too, he's like a Swiffer! Everything sticks to him!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Murphy too, he's like a Swiffer! Everything sticks to him!


Have you noticed it only stick to them outside and the minute they come in it starts to fall off. If we could teach them to shake before entering it might help.


----------

